# RIP Susie



## AJLang (Jan 28, 2015)

My gorgeous Doggy Susie slipped peacefully away yesterday. She was 107 in doggy years and had lots of wonderful adventures. She gave us great joy and is very, very sadly missed. Susie is now in doggy heaven at the end of Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear that.  I have personal experience of losing a loved pet (my cat Tuëma, on Boxing Day 1996), so I know how you must be feeling.

Still, as you say Susie had a wonderful (and long) life.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Jan 28, 2015)

It sounds like she had a lovely life with you. At least that's a comfort but I can see you will really miss her a lot. Big hug on the way (((((( )))))))


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm very sorry to hear this  Susie not only brought you and your partner great pleasure and happy memories, but she brought me a great deal too, reading about her adventures, her mischief, her struggles and her great fighting spirit. She will be sadly missed, but remembered with great fondness  Woof!


----------



## banjo (Jan 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your dog - its so hard loosing a member of your family. We are still getting over loosing 2 of our dogs in both on the same day late last year - one from mouth cancer and 1 from old age. my sympathies and remember the friendship they gave you and the times you spent together.


----------



## Fluffy Jo (Jan 28, 2015)

Aww im so sorry to hear this. R.I.P Susie. She had a wonderful life with you x x x


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 28, 2015)

So sorry to hear your sad news and am sending hugs and thoughts your way xx


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear this. Mind you she's no doubt having a romping good time with Jamie, Dougie, Bill and Tosh (dogs which I have known and lost too).


----------



## trophywench (Jan 28, 2015)

Aww, Amanda.  {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## stephknits (Jan 28, 2015)

Sending a big hug.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 28, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, AJLang.


----------



## megga (Jan 29, 2015)

So sorry to here that, you must be heart broken. There not just an animal, there one of our best friends.
My jack Russel passed away a year ago last August and we still miss him.
From reading some of your older posts, she had a good life and was well loved, so you gave her the best life she could want for.
Sending a hug.


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm sorry AJ I know how difficult it is to lose a loved companion x


----------



## Pete H (Jan 29, 2015)

So sorry to hear AJ, if ever a dog was loved it was yours, xx


----------



## Bloden (Jan 29, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Susie, AJ. She had a fab life with you, by the sounds of it. Lots of great memories, I'm sure. (((hugs)))


----------



## Barb (Jan 29, 2015)

Have followed Susie's progress and setbacks on the forum and was very sad to learn she is no longer with you. You've given her a wonderful home and will have lots of happy memories of her. Sending support.


----------



## Riri (Jan 29, 2015)

So sorry to hear of Susie. You'll miss her terribly I'm sure but good to have lovely memories to hold on to and cherish.


----------



## Flower (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about Susie, Amanda. She had a wonderful life with you.x


----------



## am64 (Jan 29, 2015)

Bless her amanda x what a wonderful age for a wonderful dog ...she will be eating ice cream in that doggy heaven x


----------



## KateR (Jan 29, 2015)

So sorry to hear this. RIP Susie. She was a wonderful companion and I shared all her ups and downs with you. Sending many (((((hugs))))).


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 29, 2015)

Amanda I'm so sorry to hear about Susie. As you know our baby Whisky aged 10 in human years had to be put to sleep last year so I know exactly how you are feeling right now. Please try to take comfort in knowing that Susie will ALWAYS be with you in your heart the same as Whisky is always with me in my heart. I have really enjoyed following Susie & hope to keep on doing this seeing lots & lots of photos & videos of her & her wonderful life with you. 

<3 RIP Susie <3 
with a little "woof woof" from Billy the menace!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 29, 2015)

Just spotted this Amanda, I'm sorry to hear about Susie. I know you will miss her, as I do Judy, but thanks to you, she had a good life and was always loved and loving. She'll always be in your heart.


----------



## newbs (Jan 29, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear your sad news, RIP Susie. x


----------



## AJLang (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your lovely messages.  I miss Susie so much and would do anything to have her back but she lived a long life for which I am so grateful.  The vet said that nobody could have done more for her than M and I had done which I thought was very nice of him to say.  We've been going through all of our photos and have sent 230 Susie photos off to be printed - they include her opening presents, walking in the snow, having cuddles and being on the beach.  We're also really fortunate that we have some video clips of her as well.  We were very fortunate that we were with Susie right until the end, that we could drive her to the crematorium and say goodbye to her in the chapel of rest.  She is now in the living room, where she belongs.  I feel so lucky that we over the years, thanks to work flexibility and my early retirement that we were able to spend so much time with her.  She is my precious little angel and gave me so much love and joy.


----------



## Cat1964 (Jan 29, 2015)

Aaaw Amanda, I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't think anyone loved a dog as much as you loved Susie. You gave her a great life and lived and cared for her and I bet she loved you back every bit as much. I'm sending you big hugs. Lucy sends you kitty hugs too. Take dare Amanda and look after yourself  xx


----------



## Redkite (Jan 29, 2015)

Just catching up on messages Amanda - so sorry to hear about Susie, you must miss her terribly.  She had a wonderful life, in fact I almost feel as though I met her, from all your lovely stories


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh no, sad news indeed..........a good age though eh......

she will live on in you......


----------



## Caroline (Jan 30, 2015)

Susie will be in a good place because she was so loved and cared for.


----------



## jalapino (Jan 30, 2015)

Soooo Soooo sorry to her Susie has left you 

She had very loving owners and you have done that lovely doggy proud! x

I am sure she is looking down at you from doggy heaven x


----------



## spiritfree (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh Amanda, I am so sorry to read your sad news. I'm sure Susie had a really good life with you and your partner, and lived a very long and happy life. Sending you [[[[hugs]]]].


----------



## AJLang (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you everyone. I'm finding it almost impossible to deal with the loss of Susie, I miss her so much. I keep giving myself positive thoughts but it's not helping.


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 1, 2015)

Just keep reminding yourself Amanda that you gave Susie a good life. No one could have done more than you to help Susie through everything. She was a lucky, much loved dog. Some animals are not fortunate enough to be cared for like that. You should be proud of that Amanda. Oh yes it hurts just now, impossibly so but in time your pain will ease, I promise. I'm sending you big hugs as I know how you feel. Look after yourself too x


----------



## AJLang (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you so much Cat for your message.  When I got Susie from the rehoming centre she was approximately one year old and only weighed 7 kilos when she should have weighed 20 kilos!  Goodness knows what happened to her before I met her.  I truly feel that we were destined to be together because she has also made me so very, very happy.  I could not have asked for a more beautifully natured, friendly, loyal, loving beautiful girl x


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 1, 2015)

AJLang said:


> Thank you so much Cat for your message.  When I got Susie from the rehoming centre she was approximately one year old and only weighed 7 kilos when she should have weighed 20 kilos!  Goodness knows what happened to her before I met her.  I truly feel that we were destined to be together because she has also made me so very, very happy.  I could not have asked for a more beautifully natured, friendly, loyal, loving beautiful girl x



You were both so obviously meant to be together.


----------



## Bessiemay (Feb 1, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear about Susie but it sounds like she had a long happy life with you. It's so sad to lose a much loved pet as many of us know so I hope your treasured memories of her will bring comfort to you.


----------



## Highlander (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear about Susie.  I can understand how you must be feeling, as we have been there with out little Jack Russell known to all as Gypsy.  You can't have a better friend than a dog.   Just keep thinking of the good times and try and have a little smile to yourself.

All the best.


----------



## AJLang (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you Bessiemay and Highlander.  I'm still missing Susie so much that it is painful, I haven't managed to wake up once without bursting into tears.  Just this morning was the thought that I should be going out in the car with Susie for her morning walk and having kisses.  But I'm trying to be proactive.  I have managed to find 300 Susie photos.  Some of them are only available in print but I'm going to go the photo shop on Saturday and start getting print copies of the  print photos.  I've also had 250 digital photos printed and we've ordered a very large print for the fireplace in the living room and we will have another one for the fireplace in the bedroom.  I've also got other photos of Susie in my bedroom, living room and craft room. Sometimes I think that I might be being slightly excessive but then don't feel so bad when I read about how Ben Fogle was when his doggy Inca passed away.  I've also typed up nearly 10,000 words of Susie memories (although it does need editing) and I'm going to put together memory books that contain a combination of Susie photos and snippets of Susie remembering the good times. I've also set myself a challenge of turning all of this into an e-book full of Susie memories and photos.  I truly believe that Susie is at Rainbow Bridge and having a good time


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 5, 2015)

What a lovely picture, AJ!   
I don't post much, but have lurked fairly intensively for about 15 months, and the picture of Susie with your profile never failed to make me smile.
Our black mostly lab, Poppy, died about 16 years ago (used to say she must be Labrador cross pig, as she looked just like a pure lab but had a curly tail!), and it is still painful thinking about her death, but also very many happy memories.
I wept buckets when I read Ben Fogle's article on losing Inca - about 2 years ago, I think.  Good to read recently that he has finally got a new puppy, Storm, who has stolen his heart.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2015)

Wonderful picture Amanda, and great ideas for keeping the Susie memories fresh in your mind


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 8, 2015)

It took me many months to get over losing my dog Kitty, I hand reared her from 6 hours old and she was such a special little thing.  I think people thought I was a bit loopy but she's was such a huge part of my life and I loved her dearly.  I still miss her little face.  People who can't bond with animals rarely understand but those of us who have been lucky enough to have our own Susie most certainly do.  I hope very much that you start to feel better, and the photo book helps x


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 8, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> It took me many months to get over losing my dog Kitty, I hand reared her from 6 hours old and she was such a special little thing.  I think people thought I was a bit loopy but she's was such a huge part of my life and I loved her dearly.  I still miss her little face.  People who can't bond with animals rarely understand but those of us who have been lucky enough to have our own Susie most certainly do.  I hope very much that you start to feel better, and the photo book helps x



Can't help but agree KC, I loved my boy Rory and was devastated when we had to have him PTS. Non pet owners don't understand that these are not dog, cat, animal. They are part of our family....only they are more hairy! Amanda I hope you're feeling a wee bit better despite your loss and that your phot book helps. As you know I now have Lucy (The holy terror!) and maybe one day you'll have room in your heart for another fur baby, not to take Susie's place I must add. Just because you've a big heart. Take care x


----------



## AJLang (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your lovely messages. Sorry that it's taken me until now to post but I'm missing Susie so much that I'm not feeling very communicative. My OH and friends have been really supportive.  I've also been emailing a lovely lady at the Blue Cross Pet Bereavement Service which has partly helped. However three weeks since Susie passed away and I'm only just coping.  I so wish that my little girl was still happy, healthy and with me.


----------



## ypauly (Feb 17, 2015)

Welcome back, it's good to see you posting again and of course getting the support you need.


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey AJ, nice to hear from you, not much I can say other than I understand how you feel.  Big hugs x


----------



## runner (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh AJ, I've only just seen this thread - so sorry for you  {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## AJLang (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you Paul, KookyCat and Runner xx


----------

